# Peacock Bass Vs Large Mouth Bass Video Plus...



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Lets see if it works,i host them for free you must have real one player and for view any video there you must down load the Bittorent client it appear under down load feature where it said note and follow the instructions for settings,it work well and its free so go there and HOST YOUR VIDEOS TOO for sharing them(need to download this and follow the settings instructions) here: 
http://www.my5minutes.com/download.php

The videos are of a peacock bass vs large mouth bass hunting skill contest on live food also the oscar vs jaguar lip locking ritual

The videos are here in the animal categorie the first two
http://www.my5minutes.com/

Did my best for sharing them so hope it works remember you need to down load the Bittorent client and follows the setting instructions to make them work.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I have tried to get it to work, i downloaded it. When i click on your video it says



> If you have just uploaded this video, please be patient while our servers process the file data for sharing with others.
> Contact [email protected] if you believe you have reached this message in error.


do i just wait until its ready?


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

it started working ish, i have clicked download but now its not doing anything. The abc comes up but its not downloading.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i got it working. nice videos.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

glad you made them work!


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey i registered in that site but none of the videos work. How can i make them work?

thanks, Cenon


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

cenonfrancis said:


> Hey i registered in that site but none of the videos work. How can i make them work?
> 
> thanks, Cenon


 use elduros link and download the jobby, then wait minute and you can download stuff.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

You need to have real one player and download the Bittorent client to view any video at that site the Bittorent client is on the top"software"or under the download feature and follow the instruction with this Bittorent client you can download more than one video in the same time and easy...


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

oh ok thanks man!!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Ok the media was change for Windows Media Player right now,but for be able to see any video on that site you need to download the Bittorent client and follow the setting instructions Go there and host your videos FOR FREE i would like to see more fish videos there.


----------



## cenonfrancis (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey man i seen you vids there there pretty sick! i like the Jaguar video!


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Glad you could see it most people couldn't see them







.Maybe i host them on other place for making them easer to download.Anyway a photo


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I liked it when you were throwing in those tiny fish and they just disapper







. The oscars just stared like 'what the f*ck'. What do you need to get a video onto the site?


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> I liked it when you were throwing in those tiny fish and they just disapper :laugh: . The oscars just stared like 'what the f*ck'. What do you need to get a video onto the site?


 you need to sign in and upload video but as othr said before isn't to easy to other members to download


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

elduro said:


> Lets see if it works,i host them for free you must have real one player and for view any video there you must down load the Bittorent client it appear under down load feature where it said note and follow the instructions for settings,it work well and its free so go there and HOST YOUR VIDEOS TOO for sharing them(need to download this and follow the settings instructions) here:
> http://www.my5minutes.com/download.php
> 
> The videos are of a peacock bass vs large mouth bass hunting skill contest on live food also the oscar vs jaguar lip locking ritual
> ...


 if you want you can send me the vids and I'll try to get some easier hosting for them







its too complex for me to work out like this


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

its not that hard, just download the programme from the link and make an account.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Innes said:


> elduro said:
> 
> 
> > Lets see if it works,i host them for free you must have real one player and for view any video there you must down load the Bittorent client it appear under down load feature where it said note and follow the instructions for settings,it work well and its free so go there and HOST YOUR VIDEOS TOO for sharing them(need to download this and follow the settings instructions) here:
> ...


Seriously???







were i can send them to you via E-mail?then you cand post the one of the p-bass on the video forums


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

it took me an hour to get to see that 1 oscar vs jag :down


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> it took me an hour to get to see that 1 oscar vs jag :down


 Sorry dude i did my best


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

can we get another person to host the vid? its too hard for me too.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> can we get another person to host the vid? its too hard for me too.


 How do you host it?


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I think you need better hosting...:nod:


----------

